# eeePC (was Re: Fishing magazins)



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive seen those little tackers red - is it salt proof - and how many meters can you submerge it for :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The Ipod touch is quite handy actually just fro browsing the net in free wifi areas !!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Red,

Whats the total storage and can the harddrive be replaced? Have been looking at getting maybe a second hand laptop so I can view photos from the DSLR camera a bit better plus have somewhere to dump the photos when travelling. Figure I need a max of about 6gb free.

Thanks
Rob.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Prawndog (Jan 9, 2008)

redphoenix said:


> .. MAN these things are tiny. If I stretch out my hand, my thumb and little finger hangs over the edges of the laptop, and the tips of my fingers and the base of my palm, hang over the top and bottom.


Red,

That tells us nothing cause I think you got tennis rackets for hands.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Red,
that computer looks like it would be great to combine with my amateur radio. 
What brand is it please?


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Red,
that computer looks like it would be great to combine with my amateur radio. 
What brand is it please? 

Cheers Mike


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Ken, will google it 
Cheers Mike


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Another thing Red,
what linux distro have you installed ?
Is Ubuntu a good distro?

Thanks Mike


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcKsQNgAADhfgAAQQKeAGA2iVgA/7/+gMAE1lNFZNNSe01Mppp5J6nqNAA0w0AknoIADRo0DJ6g00p5TCmNJo1PJPFHqGnqeoLKRKQqvUcdE/nPE6VNHplNUv7DIyTLPo2JrakUzaIir2Km2V7jay4kipEPwzd9bC4UenLFzLYSllDO/Akn+8aNldp8raRUSQQUGPAgMzTesYllV/Ggv0D58AryhM1vVJHYFkNg3IUH+Pr2GrrsDEv+xfniKRHneijGwgszqFQgotNpjWwz7EAaCY0Zm/rxXQaI9IlicQbmpsdbrHZX9B27gzIEAVVXY1gW4JACWWtUCy1izK+mOEjSJqQEyWgJTqw6dYBQ8Oanmw7zkmEogNK1ZqNoibyBTMO6CyBdW4C1uQjDBaUsu2AIResrc1B829CbnE/8XckU4UJDCrEDY


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Red for the link, I just have to make up my mind whether I want to run without a dvd/cd burner or not

Cheers Mike


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

You are right Ken, I should have thought of that as I have a USB hard-drive. :lol: 
I guess I don't use it very often anyway.
I like the idea of this unit for logging my amateur radio calls when operating in the field.

What is the output voltage of the charger ? it doesn't show it on the Asus site.
Most laptops I think are up around the 15-18volts, but maybe the eeepc will run directly from the car battery. I can hope against Mr Murphy can't I? :lol:

Thanks again

Cheers Mike


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa0dMhEAAC5fgAAQRDVtkBQgG4A/79+gMADGUNTEmhp6UME9T0mIaNNDQxo0aAZMhoxGmgaYDU9CSafqGoDIA9Q0NMRHGRSPDWR7Nqd2IJs4reL5984nPVfcUqd/nmiw+WquQI06TFr0hHFp0PXC9fcZoYvGRMyLuWmZkND8VHZ02RhEhsXzNhhkMRaSGUrSkLxUWTOb8MM3Gk30u9UJBSdSKBskQENhm0K0VK8aKh7rR8okTkGzilsTG5HFbHN4hqCcUiKLBZ23vCArS4NrBslcJgVei2KFIQchlgxEiHbbyFw0UCIRNdAf+LuSKcKEhWjpkIg=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Ive got a Maxtor 'one touch4' 250Gb USB drive that should keep me going - my 1st hard drive was 10Mb in the IBM XT :lol: :lol:

Cheers Mike


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> ManjiMike said:
> 
> 
> > What is the output voltage of the charger ? it doesn't show it on the Asus site.
> ...


Thanks Red,
that will make it ideal for the 24 hour contests.

Cheers again, Mike


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Ken, I bet they thought they would never use all of that memory :lol: 
Slide rules were a lot easier, they didn't need upgrading every year or so :lol: :lol:

Cheers Mike


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

I have the first generation with Linux but will be upgrading to XP soon (stripped down version and using the SD card as the swapfile, if you need to run Windows apps Wine emulator will also do the trick)

They now sell a version with a larger HDD and mor Ram with XP loaded for $800, my mate just talked JB Hifi down to $500

Great as a GPS with a GPS mouse ($60 eBay) and Oziexplorer software($100 from them)
http://search.ebay.com.au/search/search ... category0=
http://www.oziexplorer.com/

We use it for 4wd trips

I also use it with easyGps software (free) to program and edit waypoints in my handheld Garmin. Oziexplorer can do it too but easyGPS is well....easier
http://www.easygps.com/

Another great thing is I have USB DVD recorder so I can burn pic discs for everybody before we go home, no more hassling me for two weeks

250gig usb HDD is handy too

Being a solid state HDD they are up to a bit of rough and tumble

Take it everywhere, you will be surprised how man un-secure wireless networks are out there
Great when traveling/camping and you want to access emails and the like
We even take them to the local club as it is a hot spot (yes we're nerds)

A neat mod is replace the built in webcam with a touchscreen - 




I'd say this will be a feature of the next generation

You will be satisfied with your purchase


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

no reason why you should not be able to run it directly to a 12v outlet in the car. I have a 12v PC which I used in the car (until the screen was stolen out of my car that is). I just connected it directly to the battery via a relay and fuse of course. no problems with it at all.


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

yankatthebay said:


> no reason why you should not be able to run it directly to a 12v outlet in the car. I have a 12v PC which I used in the car (until the screen was stolen out of my car that is). I just connected it directly to the battery via a relay and fuse of course. no problems with it at all.


I forgot about that, I run my eeePC straight from the lighter socket
Not the best but it will do until I build a voltage regulator for protection against rouge voltages


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

does it come with a flux capacitor? :?


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Davey G said:


> does it come with a flux capacitor? :?


If not, buy one here if you have a 1.21GW power supply -
http://www.engadget.com/2007/12/07/flux ... -for-sale/

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Mike


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

My eeePC900 has been ordered - linux version - $565. Arrives next week.

Thanks for your help 
Mike


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> G
> There's a nice easy-install version of ubuntu for the eee here:
> http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/
> Red.


Hi Red,
got my EeePC900 on Monday and have been spending a bit of time getting used to it. I am trying to get my head around the directory system etc  
I downloaded ubuntu-eee to my 16Gb thumbdrive and now ready to install it. I still need to work out how to delete Xandros first. 
Can you recommend any good sites for this sort of activity?

Cheers Mike


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZs0gLQAABVXgAAQYIcAo1AAP+/e4CAAhBqn6SmxI8TKPSPUwxT1BqepppqTPVPU09RkMahhaimRfb1SfCIoKSpp8thse27Nu6WPt0ILVpGVJoSZE8YM7DN9UeIhBe7P2i3A3LK+XQ3gNhENHgB+JNMbJChf9KCTcJFYYX7jq9zBfm60P9meVvAXoe7GsRcVkmMhE4zmGopHDIBU8i7kinChITZpAWg=


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Red,
I'll check my msg's

Cheers Mike


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTxen28AABRfgAAQQAfmUoAGUAC//87gIABqKnkU8Keg0n6Sep6GoDTzUMPKYamgA9QAGh6gZCjoPAcfnmnZaF1agc4LSZxqTkROIO7xkyiTbKlFejIJY2vTyLJfzw5zJzAurKlfuDJ95BSAxFtjlLh1NqlJWxYsm/xlfBQgmwixsBc88swAplyLuSKcKEgeL0+3gA==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQLKHZAAAE/fgEAQcK2QGoCgFCo////gMAGK2tUDUwmqntNNMKJgR5TanqAwgqeEKe0anqmgAaGgGhpoNTyjQk8kyninqeo8kNqAGmid5lc25GcNOsVF3XOOaeKfVv7Tvd8aUY1eTTMwVy5D7pXE1qo1JTwx+leDoswrJ9hGMzwrfK8VTMUoGB3PRllBQeLTTWvtttrqtsMidxmdCQDPBfyCk2ViGKuD+hO9KT9Yiwknb9v1vaP4Q0ChvIuRdsEMqw5ww3iOnuwLJCoxEAA5kKYrR4XA6JCzZQmG8IWPcncU+H1ikfCiZlRW0Wd4aJrg62XDfFzcM0JAhCCqARYuhc8ihCZICfs6bKzbyoZGZCzvOtVkL6oOcRzgs6vLksAZllmm1LmFbJIiZByYIUBDMJBBeAUY4jrnKYFI2S9jF8pxftkMPnx6MJQ4iXAQ32XDe9K7lTXuzY8GQ2pCt3dUdeIzmDCieXvhZpFIDDCS5yeLbVqbpgLsFZ1AdoRc9ChbzlddN4jT+e7RBOHDbjUTcwIoHo4gx7SoQ/xdyRThQkALKHZA


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Mike,
> 
> Looks like 8.04.1 is finally just about to hit the download site...
> http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/index.php5?title=Main_Page
> ...


Thanks Red

Cheers Mike


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> If I installed ubuntu + a vista theme, they probably wouldn't know the difference right? I'd implement a cron job that randomly reboots the machine every couple of hours, and everything!
> 
> Red.


I ditched Vista for ubuntu on the weekend, haven't looked back, everything happens so much quicker.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWZZ4w0AABVfgAAQUKeAEgQgEYo/7/+gIACIKmCMTQaGygZAaAaqfiGiTNNIaZNNqBhpEOMTZYMLza1+Zu1yhLpkRKceLHtUeCFCAIKBEpXF1DgRhl/1jxcRqjgcp0WjN3GggIaGKjIeIv/d3NrN4RBKRHBgyIOWrTbZ4t6Vwy1jYXJW26zuRQ0uFv3bTiZCSxdZ/F3JFOFCQZlnjDQ=


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Downloading on Bittorrent at the moment

cheers mike


----------



## ktuluz (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi, just to add my lil 2cents on the Eeepc, I have 2 of them a Eee 901 (new with intel atom 1.6ghz cpu and 8.9inch screen) and a Eee 704 (older one 7inch screen), the Eee 704 i have fitted a touchscreen/4port usb hub, bluetooth, and 8gb usb drive in RAM expansion slot. i also have Ubuntu installed, also have Ubuntu installed on my main desktop PC.

if anyone is interested in the touch screen mod for the older Eee pc's i can point you in the right direction. you can pick up a 4gb Eee 704 for about $249 in some places at the moment, great little device that can take a beating... i am just waiting for a waterproof Eee, i have a panasonic toughbook CF18 (ruggedized/work pc) but wouldn't trust myself with that in yak (as it still has active air intake).

Cheers!


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Red

I was watching this thread with interest as I was thinking of purchasing a small notebook and the Eeepc seemed the goods. was minterested in purchasing through DirectDeals .com who had it for sale at $370 which included postage. Wandered into Bing Lee at Tuggerah whilst wive was in Spotlight on father's day and lo and behold there one was (last one ) for $298. Bought it on the spot as don't think I will get it any cheaper    .

Question...... you refer to ubuntu. Not being very computer literate what does it do? can I download onto a memory stick (at work) and then onto Asus at home? Anything else you can adviser me to do would be appreciated.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## JuzzyDee (Aug 27, 2008)

I know I'm not Red, but here goes anyway. Ubuntu is an operating system, an alternative to windows. It's not compatible with Windows programs by itself, but most windows applications will run through a program called Wine (It's like a compatability layer, so it inteprets the instructions that windows programs send to windows and translates them to something ubuntu understands.)

I won't lie and say that it's perfect. It can take a little getting used to, it can be finicky to get set up. You may or may not have issues getting certain issues to work, but a google search will almost always turn up the answer. On the other hand, once you get it set up and everything you want running, it's stable, it's fast and it's reliable. The only reason this lap top has been turned off in the last 6 weeks is because I unplugged it to do some stuff in the kitchen, forgot and left it there until the battery died.

I have three computers in the house, 2 desktops and a laptop, and every single one of them runs Ubuntu, because it does everything you could possibly need it too. Even though windows programs don't run in Ubuntu, you will generally find a FREE version that does the task equally as well or better.

Ubuntu and Linux in general have primarily been the domain of geeks and enthusiasts, as it's traditionally had a complex install and maintenance routine. The latest versions of these operating systems are breaking barriers and becoming friendly enough for the casual pc user, yet still well and truely beefed up enough for the power user.

Plus, I'm a subscriber to Open Source ideologies, which is the icing on the cake http://stillopen.anat.org.au/2007/08/19/open-source-ideologies/

Edit: Damn too slow, Red beat me to it :lol:


----------



## ThisWayUp (Jul 16, 2008)

Gday all,

I haven't used and don't know anything about these little gadgets but thet look pretty sweet. Just for interests sake, I was cruising some sites and found Dell do them too

http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/pro...x/laptop-inspiron-9?c=au&cs=audhs1&l=en&s=dhs

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Leigh and Juzzydee

Thanks for the info. Have had a look at ubuntu site and as my computer requirements are limited have decided to stay with package as is for the moment. Have found in the brief time i have had it that the programs etc that are loaded are fine for me. Will have a go at ubuntu down the track.

Great little machine for the price.
Rod


----------



## JuzzyDee (Aug 27, 2008)

My Favorite bargain site has these babies today only for $500, but the souped up version. Not sure how cheap that is?


----------

